# Aerial Photography of Shenzhen , the no4 ranked city of china



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Located in southern china,with a population of 8m, ranks after Beijing Shanghai Guangzhou, as the no 4 city of China 
* other thread you will be interested about shenzhen from jutin:*
my trip in Guangzhou Wuhan Shenzhen 



start with a panoramic view of shenzhen city


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

hey guys, i don`t know if you can see the pics, you know some adress to upload pics can be accepted by SKYCRAPERCITY? 


keep going


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

3


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

4


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

5


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

6


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

8


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

9


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

10


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

11


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

12


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

13


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

15


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

16


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

17


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

18


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

19


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

20


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

21


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

61


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

62


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

63


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

64


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

65


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

over with a night piece of SHENZHEN , wish everybody happy!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

please post more tomorrow.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, impressive!
many constructions! and high buildings, the skyline is very good, and if see that the city has a good urbanism!

*哇，令人印象深刻！
許多建築！和高層建築，矗立是非常好的，如果看到城市具有良好的城市！*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> Wow, impressive!
> many constructions! and high buildings, the skyline is very good, and if see that the city has a good urbanism!
> 
> *哇，令人印象深刻！
> 許多建築！和高層建築，矗立是非常好的，如果看到城市具有良好的城市！*


translate machine seems doesn't work


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and impressive aerials of Shenzhen :cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks for your kind words!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

nice city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In photo #61 (and also in #62), that building it is a stadium? What building is that?


jutinyoung said:


> 61


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

^^ This is a bus station in Futian district, it's huge!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

忍不住再看看。


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a bus station in Futian district, it's huge! 
------------------------------------------

yeah a too Strong bus station


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

In photo #61 (and also in #62), that building it is a stadium? What building is that?

Quote:
----------------------

honestly i don`t know, thanks for "Taipei Walker " has given the answer , it`s`` it`s really a unbelieveable bus station


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

if measured by the urban population, Shenzhen is even not on the list of the top cities in China.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taipei Walker said:


> ^^ This is a bus station in Futian district, it's huge!


Bus station? WOW its really huge


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

badguy2000 said:


> if measured by the urban population, Shenzhen is even not on the list of the top cities in China.


------------------------------------------------------------------

yes,the nominal population of shenzhen registed in the census is only about 2m, very small compared with other big citys in china 
but there are actually 8m live in Shenzhen, make it one of the most populous
metropolis


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

jutinyoung said:


>




magnificent photo......:cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those photos are indeed very nice, jutinyoung


 thank you greece!


----------

